# Exhaust question



## ThomasSr20 (May 1, 2002)

I just got a 95 240sx and plan to do a Sr20det swap. I want to know if anyone heard about this exhaust call MR 3" Megan Racing 3 inch cat-back exhaust for 95-96 240sx. 

I want to know if this exhaust is good for a turbo charge 240sx.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

according to some of my reliable sources, these pipes are HORRIBLE. they sound lilke crap and perform like crap. also, i am told that the quality of these pipes arent that great

for any turbo charged vehicles, any exhaust with 85+mm piping or 60+mm dual piping will do.. there's an exhaust article about 240sx/sr20det in the sticky in the general section


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

yea try for a 80+ piping...hks, apex, blitz they all make really good exhausts


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

hello isnt 80mm equal to 3in??? You cant beat their price. I have seen their ebay specials. I am perosnally no big fan of manufactured cat backs unless you are gettign a hookup. Name brand = money. I can't comment on the quality of their pipes. or their loudness.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

no but seriously, a same exact question was asked at zilvia.net want a link??

http://www.zilvia.net/f/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34092


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I dont think those arguements were conclusive. Some people get too caught up in name. Apexi this...blitz that.....I am kinda cheap though. I will get a cheapo exhuast, but a nice turbo. To me a straight through muffler is a straight through muffler. Spend that money on something better. the couple hundred you save on this vs a apexi or blitz system, you cqwn buy a boost controller, S-AFC or something more useful...just my .02 cents


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

thomassr20: if you want to try the muffler out, feel fre and tell us all about it please


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

looks fine to me! slight mandrel bends, stainless, 3" correct flanges, resonator... only worry would be the sound of the muffler.


----------



## ThomasSr20 (May 1, 2002)

yea 

Is anybody using this Exhaust system on their 240sx


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

..not that i know of..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eww it has a silencer


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

JIC titanium exhaust. If you're gonna do it, do it right....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

cha-ching$$$$


----------

